# Bands that uses 8-string



## Desecrated

*Metal: *
Meshuggah
Divine Heresy 
Deftones
Outworld
Unearth
Ion Dissonance
Periphery
After the burial
Muffgoat
Anchorhead
Compound Terror
Cry For Silence


*Not metal: *
Charlie hunter
Paul Galbraith 
Alexander Vynograd
Terje Rypdal
The Special Purpose
James Michael Thompson
Bob Conti


Who else ?


----------



## Adam

Outworld(on a few songs)


----------



## Kronpox

The guys in Unearth and Isahn from Emperor have them, I don't know how much mileage they get though


----------



## Rick

Ion Dissonance picked a couple up. Maybe they'll use them on the next album. There's a band from Minnesota who's supposed to be coming here to Austin soon that uses them, just can't remember the name.


----------



## Desecrated

didn't mnemic order some?


----------



## stuh84

In terms of local/unsigned bands, Stephen from Collibus just got one, so they'll be making their way onto the material soon I guess.

Eventually they will also appear in my band too, but that could be quite a way off now given my plans.....

Could also say Periphery too?

I guess this one is more about established/signed acts though


----------



## Rick

Desecrated said:


> didn't mnemic order some?



Not that I know of. They played their 7s tuned down to F#.


----------



## Desecrated

updated list, 

Didn't sherman talk about doing a guitar for all shall perish or something like that ?


----------



## GuitarG2

Anchorhead (Star Wars Metal!) play 8-string guitars.

MySpace.com - Anchorhead - UK - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/anchorheaddarthmetal


----------



## Crucified

my band compound terror uses them only. We won't have songs up for a week or so still. 

MySpace.com - Compound Terror (Songs up soon) - CA - Grindcore / Death Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/compoundterror


----------



## HighGain510

Desecrated said:


> updated list,
> 
> Didn't sherman talk about doing a guitar for all shall perish or something like that ?



No the "Illustrated Luthier" was the one who said he was building for them.


----------



## muffgoat

I mainly use the Ibanez 8 in my band Muffgoat

MySpace.com - Muffgoat - North Delta, CA - Progressive / Ambient / Metal - www.myspace.com/muffgoat


----------



## Desecrated

HighGain510 said:


> No the "Illustrated Luthier" was the one who said he was building for them.



A-ha!, I was halfwrong. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Rick

The band I was thinking of was After The Burial. I remembered when I saw it on the list.


----------



## skinhead

Rick said:


> The band I was thinking of was After The Burial. I remembered when I saw it on the list.



They are using them on their new shit 

His first cd is really good and you can check their new material on their space

MySpace.com - AFTER THE BURIAL (IN THE SU-SUSSUDIO) - Twin Cities, Minnesota - Metal / Hardcore / Progressive - www.myspace.com/aftertheburial


----------



## Blexican

Cry For Silence's one guitarist has 2 blackmachine 8's:

MySpace.com - CRY FOR SILENCE - New Video Coming Soon - LONDON, UK - Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/cryforsilence

Edit: @ Frank - Drifts of Winter OWNS.


----------



## Desecrated

How was it again with sikth and korn, both have been spotted with 8-string but have they actually used them ?


----------



## TMM

Korn has... what a waste.


----------



## Kronpox

my band Symbionic will be using them as soon as they're made! do we count?!


----------



## Desecrated

Kronpox said:


> my band Symbionic will be using them as soon as they're made! do we count?!



Post back here as soon as you have some songs, and we'll throw your name on the list


----------



## Slayer89

Bumping an old thread, I know, but the new Bleeding Through album uses 8s.


----------



## Stephen

stuh84 said:


> In terms of local/unsigned bands, Stephen from Collibus just got one, so they'll be making their way onto the material soon I guess.



Indeed, started writing and recording the new material with them now, we are using them live also but at the moment we are not using the 8th string much since the songs we play live are all 7 string based, but we will do soon


----------



## muffgoat

www.myspace.com/a3band this is me and leo's band i play an 8 and he plays a 9 check it out!


----------



## swedenuck

/\ +1 to checkin that out, I can't wait for you guys to finish up the next couple of songs.


----------



## whisper

Yes, great brutality going on there! A3 \m/


----------



## zorn

Charlie Hunter stoped playing 8-strings and is back with 7-strings.
Too much hassle live, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zoltta

What songs does Bleeding Through use 8 strings on the new album?


----------



## Slayer89

I couldn't say for sure as I haven't paid that much attention (mostly just been casual listening). All I know is that they confirmed that they were using RG2228s at least for some of the recording of the new album.


----------



## noodleplugerine

GuitarG2 said:


> Anchorhead (Star Wars Metal!) play 8-string guitars.
> 
> MySpace.com - Anchorhead - UK - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/anchorheaddarthmetal



FUCKING LOVE ANCHORHEAD!!! Rep for you!


----------



## sakeido

noodleplugerine said:


> FUCKING LOVE ANCHORHEAD!!! Rep for you!



jesus christ who are these guys! That was awesome  the live show isn't all that good but the recorded stuff is awesome


----------



## TimSE

dont scar symmetry use 8s on the new album?
im sure at least The Three-Dimensional Shadow is 8s


----------



## Decipher

GuitarG2 said:


> Anchorhead (Star Wars Metal!) play 8-string guitars.
> 
> MySpace.com - Anchorhead - UK - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/anchorheaddarthmetal


That is fucking awesome.


----------



## noodleplugerine

sakeido said:


> jesus christ who are these guys! That was awesome  the live show isn't all that good but the recorded stuff is awesome



They're great live, really make the whole atmosphere. It's like watching the film!


----------



## Slayer89

Well, turns out my sources were wrong. I just got a message from Jona of Bleeding Through and he said they didn't use 8's at all. They tuned sixes down to Drop-A on "Germany", but that's as low as it went.

Oh well ...


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Okay, I've heard some of the bands who use 8 strings but a lot of them have "chugging" or whatever  not really my thing and I've been interested in 8 strings for a few weeks now. (I own a 7 obviously) Will be awhile before I could afford another guitar xD but I'm curious.

So.. anyone know any other bands which don't have a load of chugging but use an 8 string?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Not really my thing, but Scale the Summit has some eight string action.


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Woahhh, I like these guys alot :O Thanks! 

More suggestions would be nice from others too


----------



## signalgrey

Deftones


----------



## cvinos

Meshuggah


----------



## Triple7

After The Burial
Isahn 
Animals As Leaders
Scale The Summit
Deftones
Divine Heresy 
Fear Factory (2010)
Terrorhorse 
Kieth Merrow
Scar Symmertry (new album has a couple songs with 8's)

I guess some of the bands I listed have a lot of chugging such as, After The Burial, and Divine Heresy.


----------



## splinter8451

After The Burial does not have too much chugging. They have a ton of awesome riffs on the higher strings. 

+1 to Animals As Leaders and Scale the Summit. 

And I would like to add *Chimp Spanner*. Buy his new CD. And his old one.


----------



## Rick

Shouldn't this be in General Music Discussion?


----------



## omgmjgg

new danza is all 8 strings and the new ion dissonance will be 8's as well


----------



## splinter8451

Rick said:


> Shouldn't this be in General Music Discussion?



Shouldn't YOU be in General Music Discussion? 

I think it could really go in either place. It pertains to extended range guitars but it is about bands who use them. This is a dilemma.


----------



## Rick

If it's about the bands, it should be in GMD. If it's about 8 string guitars, it should here.


----------



## splinter8451

What if it is about the use of 8 string guitars in a band setting?


----------



## tbar

that boy aint right - from hamilton, ontario canada.

www.myspace.com/tbarmetal

[email protected]


----------



## Rick

splinter8451 said:


> What if it is about the use of 8 string guitars in a band setting?



Then it's under General Music Discussion.


----------



## splinter8451

Rick said:


> Then it's under General Music Discussion.



And you have checkmate my friend.


----------



## growlmaster

check out The Shovel And The Fury on myspace. Melodic metalcore with riffs like As I Lay Dying, All That Remains, Parkway Drive, I Killed The Prom Queen with vocals similar to Black Dahlia Murder, Skeletonwitch, Dark Tranquillity, early Fear Factory all played on 8 string guitars. 

The Shovel and The Fury on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## growlmaster

check out The Shovel And The Fury on myspace. Melodic metalcore with riffs like As I Lay Dying, All That Remains, Parkway Drive, I Killed The Prom Queen with vocals similar to Black Dahlia Murder, Skeletonwitch, Dark Tranquillity, early Fear Factory all played on 8 string guitars. 

The Shovel and The Fury on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick

Shameless plug?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Rick said:


> Shameless plugs?



fixed


----------



## foreverburn

splinter8451 said:


> And you have checkmate my friend.


 
You should get a star by your name every time you are the first one to point out that a thread isn't in the right spot, then when you get enough stars you get to be king douchebag ........


----------



## Rick

Wow, creative. 

You'll probably last long here with that wonderful attitude.


----------



## splinter8451

Rick said:


> Wow, creative.



He was talking to you but quoted me I am assuming? 

PS: I would like a star for helping you to your final decision about this thread Rick


----------



## Necris

Theyre an acquired taste if there ever were one but Portal (the australian one) use both 7 and 8 String guitars.


----------



## Rick

splinter8451 said:


> He was talking to you but quoted me I am assuming?
> 
> PS: I would like a star for helping you to your final decision about this thread Rick



Done. 

That Portal shit's insane.


----------



## splinter8451

Necris said:


> Theyre an acquired taste if there ever were one but Portal (the australian one) use both 7 and 8 String guitars.




Thank you! I could not freaking remember the name of this band and I wanted to watch this again! +1 to you my friend.


----------



## Rick

Try Ignite The Ibex.

Ignite the ibex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Rick

One shameless plug is good enough.


----------



## Ash2228

Dead Cast Opera and Ignite the Ibex (both from Australia) play them


----------



## george galatis

animals as leaders


----------



## tbar

THAT BOY AINT RIGHT - from the steelcity, in canada ontario

www.myspace.com/tbarmetal

[email protected]


----------



## S7320

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - PESTILENCE: First Photo Of New Lineup Released

Motherf*****g Pestilence !


----------



## eleven59

My band Terrorhorse is fully 8-string now. The new song "Feral" on our myspace is the first recorded with them.

TERRORHORSE (NEW SONG! IN THE STUDIO!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Download all our songs here:

http://www.terrorhorse.com


----------



## eleven59

My band Terrorhorse is fully 8-string now. The new song "Feral" on our myspace is the first recorded with them.

TERRORHORSE (NEW SONG! IN THE STUDIO!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Download all our songs here:

http://www.terrorhorse.com


----------



## Metalrules

does anyone know any 8 string bands taht aren't death metal? i'm not into the death metal singing


----------



## CrazyBass

Metalrules said:


> does anyone know any 8 string bands taht aren't death metal? i'm not into the death metal singing



just about any band that was mentioned here?


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Rick said:


> The band I was thinking of was After The Burial. I remembered when I saw it on the list.



When are they coming? I'd rather like to see them


----------



## Metalrules

CrazyBass said:


> just about any band that was mentioned here?


 that AREN'T!!! i mean one's that don't scream or groan, they sing normal


----------



## mike90t09

Metalrules said:


> does anyone know any 8 string bands taht aren't death metal? i'm not into the death metal singing



Animals as Leaders is a great band that is a cross of metal (but not death metal) and jazzy type music. Also they do not have a singer and the music is just flawless.


----------



## DeanLamb

I use my RG2228 in my band ARCHSPIRE

Archspire *** NEW BAND BIO!!! *** on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

My other guitarist used a JEMUV777BPK.


----------



## Tristoner7

There's a band here in Houston called A Tragedy Lost that use 8 stringers, they are really badass too. Check them out !


----------



## Enselmis

Tony Danza isn't on the list.


----------



## Maikh

I use 8-string. Check out my band Afekth:

AFEKTH on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Guamskyy

New Acacia Strain uses ERGs.


----------



## scherzo1928

i think Vildhjarta uses 8s now. 
confirm?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

We are the Fallen (the one guitarist, John Lecompt, uses an 8 string on a number of songs).


----------



## MetalBuddah

Fear Factory! Saw them last night and Dino was using this sick as hell custom ibanez. Then i got to meet Fear Factory afterwards \m/


----------



## MetalGodGrizzly

White chapel uses an 8


----------



## Veggy

From Portugal we have (at least) 2 bands using 8 strings: Equaleft and Concealment


----------



## yonek

Obscure Sphinx | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

animals as leaders, all shall perish, the acacia strain, rooks, uneven structure, vildhjarta, volumes, we are the illusion.


----------



## Sephael

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> animals as leaders all shall perish the acacia strain rooks uneven structure vildhjarta volumes we are the illusion


punctuation helps


----------



## pathos45

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> animals as leaders all shall perish the acacia strain rooks uneven structure vildhjarta volumes we are the illusion


 
im pretty sure volumes use 7s in drop g, unless they switched to 8s for the summer survivors tour with the contortionist and scale the summit.


----------



## Daken1134

^^^ i saw them 2 days ago, yeah volumes now both use schecter 8's


----------



## Daken1134

Sorry for the shamless plug but Iodine Sky my band, 





facebook.com/iodineskyband


----------



## pathos45

Daken1134 said:


> ^^^ i saw them 2 days ago, yeah volumes now both use schecter 8's


 
nice, i cant wait for the concert lol


----------



## HumanFuseBen

yonek said:


> Obscure Sphinx | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos



holy...... fuck. this is amazing. thank you.


----------



## Oceans

wow deftones? that's new...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Sephael said:


> punctuation helps


fixed it


----------



## matt397

Arkona said:


> wow deftones? that's new...



If by new you mean since 2003 then yes...that's new....


----------



## unclejemima218

Rick said:


> Ion Dissonance picked a couple up. Maybe they'll use them on the next album. There's a band from Minnesota who's supposed to be coming here to Austin soon that uses them, just can't remember the name.



There's a band called Reaping Asmodeia from Minnesota who just started using 8's, maybe it's them?


----------



## crg123

RXYZYXR (Yes that's really their name) 

Check it out:


Their one song with vocals so far:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

unclejemima218 said:


> There's a band called Reaping Asmodeia from Minnesota who just started using 8's, maybe it's them?


im pretty sure its after the burial


----------



## JPMike

I want to see Red Seas Fire use 8s. It will be sick.


----------



## unclejemima218

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im pretty sure its after the burial



I'm pretty sure everyone knows After the Burial well enough to remember they use 8's


----------



## pathos45

Shattered Skies guitarist plays a 8 string ltd sc, and the bassist plays a 7 string something lol.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Epalms

MONUMENTS!


----------



## NKGP

War from a harlots mouth
War from a Harlots Mouth | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Augury

MetalGodGrizzly said:


> White chapel uses an 8



Whitechapel is actually using 7 string guitars, but they will use 8 strings in the upcoming album.


----------



## Kusovai

Hi everybody, I play guitar in a band called Scandelion. Until now, all recordings were made with 6 strings (C standard), but now we are using 8 strings. Our first studio album will be released soon, and was recorded with 6 too, but the new songs are created for 8s, and we are adapting the old songs to 8. So you can add Scandelion to the list.

Nice to be around this forums.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I've only used 7's and 8's for quite a while on my solo work, as many will know.  So, for the dude that mentioned the 2 Portuguese bands (I confess I only know of Concealment), there are at least 3 acts using them around here.


----------



## unclejemima218

Augury said:


> Whitechapel is actually using 7 string guitars, but they will use 8 strings in the upcoming album.



they used ltd FM-408's on A New Era of Corruption and use 8's live now.


----------



## flyboy463

PDP uses eights, but one of their guitarist's has a nine, doesn't use the ninth string in the songs though.

Really cool dudes, met them at Mayhem, got a signed EP from the guitarists.


----------



## Xiphos68

www.reverbnation.com/whisperfromheaven

Awesome symphonic metal band (imo) with some middle-eastern influence. 

Some 8 string is on the newer stuff (yet to be released, but I've heard it). 
But here's some older stuff with the 7 strings.


----------



## JamieB

I saw war from a harlots mouth use 8's when they supported winds of plague in the u.k


----------



## NDer

omgmjgg said:


> new danza is all 8 strings and the new ion dissonance will be 8's as well



Um, Ion dissonance has been 8 strings since before 7string.org was founded in 2004... 

Their EP came out in 03... 8 strings


----------



## myrtorp

Miserations new album will be 8 string material. I saw that on their facebook page 

Here are 2 songs from previous albums.





Im looking forward to hearing the new stuff! From what I've read they have recorded most parts now.


----------



## lelahel

Pestilence

great sound, great band !


----------



## Mazzy

Wow, Pestilence have really gone downhill recently.


----------



## Jaryth

Portal.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Ever Forthright.


----------



## Rick

NDer said:


> Um, Ion dissonance has been 8 strings since before 7string.org was founded in 2004...
> 
> Their EP came out in 03... 8 strings



Um, Ion Dissonance have NOT been using 8 strings since 2003. They've been tuned down to Ab probably since then on 7s but they haven't been using 8 until only the past couple of years.

From Wikipedia (the page about the album Cursed):



> This is the first Ion Dissonance album to feature 8-string guitars as well as clean vocals in songs such as "Pallor."


----------



## F0rte




----------



## Rick

LolWotGuitar said:


>




I love this band.


----------



## TMM

I just got neg rep from a 4-year old post. That's epic, whoever did it should have signed it, then taken a bow.

Also,  @ that vid. Awesome playing, but the metal angle and lighting became really funny for me when I realized he was sitting on a stool.


----------



## Rick

TMM said:


> I just got neg rep from a 4-year old post. That's epic, whoever did it should have signed it, then taken a bow.



Damn, that's funny.


----------



## Rojne

These Aussie's are beasts!



And my band Wanda Sue will probably start with 8's too when I get mine at the end of the month!
.. and my HXC project called "Epileptic Horse".



.. horsecore ..


----------



## mishabasi

Check out Little Tybee if nobody has mentioned it yet. Their guitarist uses an 8 string and doesn't chug or use distortion!


----------



## sonnygunn

Tony MacAlpine

Tony MacAlpine - Playing on an 8 String Ibanez - YouTube

Tosin Abasi

Tosin Abasi - 8 String Guitar - YouTube

Rusty Cooley

rusty cooley 8 string jam - YouTube

Robert Conti

Robert Conti - 8 String Jazz Guitar - YouTube

Don Potter

Don Potter and the Taylor 8-string Baritone - YouTube


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Was just about to post Little Tybee. Josh is a wizard with the 8. His youtube is here koalanights - YouTube

Also another cool tybee tune:


----------



## sonnygunn

Matthew McGhee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbK7GoChWHo&feature=fvwp&NR=1


----------



## Bower1

Beyond Creation (7 and 8)


----------



## skymonster

whitechapel has and is in there new cd and all shall perish has and same with suicide silence for one song


----------



## carcass

I am suprised that no-one mentioned italian band Psychofagist, these guys are really great and pushes the boundaries of using 8 string in music. Here are some examples:

PSYCHOFAGIST - Initiation - YouTube

PSYCHOFAGIST - Aritmia @ The Cave (Amsterdam 23/10/11) - YouTube


----------



## Battousai

Heart of a Coward 

Heart Of A Coward - Nightmare - YouTube ( forgot how to embed video)


----------



## TMM

Battousai said:


> Heart of a Coward
> 
> Heart Of A Coward - Nightmare - YouTube ( forgot how to embed video)



Add [ youtubevid ] vid ID [/ youtubevid ] (without the spaces)


----------

